# Laptop Backpacks



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I have a Rakgear backpack that broke on me last night, so I need a new one. I went to the Targus site to see what they had, but they don't seem to have anything similar to what I had (And their Live chat assistance sucks, but I wont get into that).

I only need 2 pockets really, one for the laptop, then a big front pocket that will be able to fit a jacket and a hoodie if needed (As my current one does). I don't want one with 20 slot pockets, those are useless to me. I need a good sized storage pocket in the front.

Can anybody point me to some other brands that might suit my needs?

Thanks!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Just bought a bag for my sons' laptop. Don't remember the brand and it's not here right now. We picked it up at a Henry's camera store and it was $49. There were two different bags priced to go and I let my son choose between them. I'll post back the brand when he gets home from school.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Check our MEC. I've got their Darwin bag and its very sturdy, cheap and is roomy.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Check our MEC. I've got their Darwin bag and its very sturdy, cheap and is roomy.


This is an excellent idea. Also good for all other kinds of school backpacks, i.e., not necessarily for laptops.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Ohhhhh, thanks! I will swing by there after work. I need to check out a new winter jacket too, so that works out well! Didn't even think of them.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I bought a Roots backpack camera bag with a laptop sleeve - just wonderful to travel with.
Super light and excellent pocket set up.

Can't find mine but this is the idea










lots here 

Amazon.com: backpack camera bags - Camera & Photo / Electronics: Camera & Photo


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I bought an Obus Forme laptop backpack at Staples last year. Good pricing and good quality. 
Obus Forme - The Body Care Experts | Home Page


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's cool - did not know about those.
One of my clients is the design house for Obus Forme - have to hit him up for a sample 

Like this one - good features

* Comfort Support System™
* Water Bottle Holder (2)
* Reflective Tape/Trim
* Inside Organizer
* Business Card Holder
* Key Hook
* MP3 Player/Cell Phone Pocket
* Wide Waist Strap
* Padded Handle
* Rope Zipper Pull
* Large Compartment (2)
* Main Fabric: 600D/PU ripstop
* Front Pocket
* Small “Felt” Privacy Pocket
* Expandable
* Padded Computer Pocket
* 38L Capacity


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

The pack my chose was a LowePro. Large computer compartment at his back with a big book compartment in the front. Not a lot of bells and whistles (like headphone channels, etc) but seems to be a good solid bag.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah I looked a those.....pretty nice and a lot of choice. I like the camera bags as the compartments can be configured and they know about protecting delicate gear.
Tons of pockets.

The Roots I could hardly feel on my back unless it was really jammed up with stuff and then the waist belt helped a lot.
Had a nice cross belt on the shoulder straps as well.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Id like to get a new bag also. The one I have now is made for a 12" laptop and the macbook just fits.

What I'd like is something that can hold the lappy, my tappy (nintendo ds) and eventually when we get one, a snappy (DSLR).

A compartment that would a change of clothes,a couple of mikes and a 2.5" hard drive would be ideal also. For those trips to Halifax tomy friends house for recording.


----------

